# [SOLVED] Unknown Driver : Video Controller



## 675869 (Mar 20, 2010)

Please Help!

Unknown Drivers : -Video Controller
-Video Controller (Vga Compatible)
-Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus

I accidently uninstalled them. I'm pretty sure the first two are by Intel but the Intel Website cannot detect that. The last one I dont know if it isnt important or not, but How can I find out the Name/type of driver it is so i can download it. Or maybe someone has a better idea? I could take any idea. 

But if this forum doesnt fix the problem im deciding on moving all my important files onto a external hard drive and setting the computer back to factory restore to see if it would be reinstalled. Would it be fixed then? I tried Everest. Im kinda of new to this and didnt understand what i was looking for.

Im open to any ideas right now so thanks in advance.

Extra info:
Lenovo laptop 
The drivers/controllers came with the computer.
Windows XP

Just ask for anymore information. I probably would need your help to find that info. Like the graphics card type or RAM or Memory or processor or whatever. I dont know what you need but let me know


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Unknown Driver : Video Controller*

Hi please post the full model number ie lenovo xxxxxx


----------



## 675869 (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Unknown Driver : Video Controller*

Im not sure what info your looking for but does this help?

Product: Lenovo G530 4446-38U 

Original description: T6500(2.10GHz), 3GB RAM, 250GB 5400rpm HD, 15.4in 1280x800 LCD, Intel X4500HD, CDRW/DVDRW, Intel 802.11agn wireless, Modem, 10/100 Ethernet, Touchpad, Camera, 6c Li-Ion, WinXP Pro


----------



## 675869 (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Unknown Driver : Video Controller*

Ok i found this... 

Machine type/model: 4446-38U


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Unknown Driver : Video Controller*

Hi,
A link to your drivers can be found here:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...vm&operatingsystemind=49979&machineind=448953

Audio driver:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-71000

Lenovo list two Graphics drivers:
Nvidia:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-71006

Intel:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-71005

If you are unsure which graphics card you have you can do this to ID the card:

Open the Device Manager

Right click on the error (VGA Controller)>Properties>Details Tab

You may "see" numbers that start like 
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_**** (If it starts like this use the Nvidia Driver)
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_**** (If it starts like this use the Intel Driver)

Bill


----------



## 675869 (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Unknown Driver : Video Controller*

Thanks very much Bill :4-clap:, but it didnt work :sigh:

I downloaded :downloadi the audio driver and the video controller driver. I found out it was in fact an intel driver. I then executed the .exes and they installed. I checked under the device manager and there were no changes. Then I restarted my computer and checked again, and still shows up as unknown/other devices. 

Am I doing something wrong?  Or should I just resort to restoring my laptop to factory restore?


:4-gun: :4-surrend
:4-guns: :knife::4-toilet:
:4-swords: :4-hit: :4-hanged: <---I was bored XP.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Unknown Driver : Video Controller*

OK? 
Please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (Yellow! or Red x)
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have


----------



## 675869 (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Unknown Driver : Video Controller*

All drivers come up as 'Yellow!' (In the picture).











Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus : HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_280&SUBSYS_80860101&REV_1000\4&2DA4A3DD&0&0001

Video Controller : PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A43&SUBSYS_3A0217AA&REV_07\3&11583659&0&11

Video Controller (VGA Compatible) : PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A42&SUBSYS_3A0217AA&REV_07\3&11583659&0&10


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Unknown Driver : Video Controller*

Hi,
Thank you for the codes.

All these codes are related to the Video card.
The driver here is the correct driver:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-71005#install
Same one I posted earlier.

Lets try a manual install of the driver.
Make a new folder in My Documents and name it Video
Download the driver to your Desktop
Right click on the driver and select Extract Files
Extract the files to the folder you made in My Documents (Video)
Run the setup.exe file.

If that fails

Open the Device Manager
Right click on the Video Controller (VGA Compatible)>Update
Select: No, not this time
Select: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Select: Include this location in the search
Select Browse and browse to My Documents\Video\Graphics.
XP should install the driver.

You will not need the Audio driver I posted.
The Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus : 
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_280&SUBSYS_80860101&REV_1000\4&2DA4A3DD&0&0001
Is the HDMI driver within the Video folder you made in My Documents.
You may have to follow the same procedure as above, but this time guide this driver to My Documents\Video\HDMI

Let me know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## 675869 (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Unknown Driver : Video Controller*

Bill, the manual install worked! It asked to restart the computer and just booted it up, and working 100%! I cant thank you enough! Saved me a whole lot of time and effort! Thank you so much! 

I dont know what else to say


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Unknown Driver : Video Controller*

Glad to hear it:4-clap:!

Windows needs some guidance at times. 
I find manually installing the drivers gives you control instead of Windows.

Bill:grin:


----------

